# Bild von PC auf LCD (kein Ton)



## Floxx (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

habe meinen LCD Fernseher (Sony KDL 40 V 3000) über ein HDMI Kabel mit meinem PC verbunden.
Da meine Grafikkarte keinen Sound über HDMI sendet habe ich den Ton seperat mit einem Y-Kabel verbunden.

HDMI Eingang oder der Eingang für Ton befinden sich beide auf einem Programm/AV, trotzdem bekomm ich immer nur das Bild übertragen.

Weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter.
Vllt. kann ja einer von euch mir helfen.


----------



## chmee (26. Dezember 2008)

Hat ein bissel gedauert, dass ich hier was schreibe.. Weihnachten eben 

Fragen, um den Fehler zu finden:
1. Was für eine Grafikkarte ?
2. Welches Videomaterial ? Bluray ? Egal was ?
3. Mal die Tonleitung woanders angesteckt ? Getestet, ob da Audio rauskommt ?
4. Was für ein Y-Kabel ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Floxx (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi

also ich hab das in einem anderem Forum noch etwas genauer beschrieben, werde das mal hier zietieren



> Bin jetzt wirklich am verzweifeln
> Seit Stunden sitz ich dran aber es kommt nix -.-
> 
> Habe meinen LCD-Fernseher (Sony KDL 40 V 3000) mit meinem PC über ein DVI/HDMI Kabel verbunden. Beim Bild gibts keine probleme, alles wunderbar.
> ...



1) Habe eine _Geforce 8600 GT 1024 MB_ Grafikkarte
2) Material ist egal, ob Musik im Mediaplayer, Videos oder Games
3) Ja, habe das Cinch Kabel überall reingesteckt wo es ging und mit den Einstellungen rumgespielt, passiert aber leider nichts -.-
4) 3.5 Klinke, 2 Cinch Kabel

mfg.
Flexx


----------



## chmee (27. Dezember 2008)

Kann es sein, dass die Cinchanschlüsse AUSGÄNGE sind ? Mich hat verwundert, dass sowas als Eingang deklariert sein soll, wo doch HDMI den Ton mitsenden soll, aus Kopierschutzgründen. Die Ausgänge stellen ein Stereosignal für die Anlage zur Verfügung uU auch 5.1 Dolbysurround. Das würde dann heißen, bei Nvidia muss der Ton intern von der Soundkarte zur Grafikkarte verkabelt werden, damit der Ton auf der HDMI-Leitung landet.

Hab gerade auch noch in der Anleitung gestöbert, ja es sind scheinbar Eingänge  (Nur mit HDMI 5) .. Es kann sein, dass die Grafikkarte aber sagt, dass sie Ton mitsendet und dann bekommt der "Nicht-Ton" der HDMI-Leitung Vorrang vor der Audioleitung.

mfg chmee


----------



## Floxx (27. Dezember 2008)

ja, da liegt ja das problem, da die grafikkarte keinen ton über HDMI vermitteln kann, aber ich das cinch kabel noch seperat an den fernseher angeschlossen

beide eingänge (hdmi und cinch) sind auf einem AV, trotzdem kommt kein Ton über

Ton wird über das Cinch Kabel übertragen und die Lautsprecher des Fernseher wurden auch erkannt: http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/fqq4si93/screen3.jpg

Aber der Fernseher gibt den Ton nicht wieder


ABer wie löse ich das Problem


----------



## chmee (27. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ich denke, der Fernseher erkennt, dass auf dem HDMI-Audio etwas anliegt ( nämlich nur ein Widerstand kleiner unendlich ), und damit dem HDMI-Ton den Vorrang gibt. Grundsätzlich ist es bei NVidia-Karten so wie beschrieben ( interne Verstrippung ). Wie heisst diese Karte denn genau ?

mfg chmee


----------



## brindsley71 (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo Floxx.

Ich habe das selbe Problem wie Du, bei genau der gleichen Konfiguration.

Hast Du zwischenzeitlich eien Lösung gefunden?

Fragt: brindsley71


----------



## Floxx (25. Januar 2009)

sorry das ich erst jetzt wieder schreibe

nein, leider habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden 

PS. Bin wegen DEULER von Montag bis Freitag auch nicht erreichbar


----------



## Michi595 (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo leutz ich habe genau das gleiche prob ich habe ebenfalls eine Nvidia 8600GT mit 1024mb und einen Phillips 37PFL5603D/10. Bei mir sind es dieselben problemme ich war heute bei media markt und die haben es genauso gemacht wie ich, alles angeschlossen den tv eingestellt und siehe da super bild und man glaubt es kaum TON! Ok ich wieder alles zusammengepackt und nochmal versucht wie ein weltmeister bestimmt vier stunden, bin denn noch mal zu mm und hab mir n soundkarte gekauft in der hoffnung das ich das prob damit in den griff bekomme aber leiber pustekuchen. Nun ist die sache was machen Das es die graka ist, ist mir auch schon in den sinn gekommen aber wie sage ich ihr das sie kein ton signal senden kann und es vorallem auch nicht versuchen soll Also wenn irgendjemand n Lösung hat dem knutsch ich die füße naja oder so.

03.02.2009
Hallo Leute nachtrag von Gestern ich habe das oben beschriebene Problemm bei Gainword vorgetragen und die sagten mir das die graka einen SPDIF eingang hat diesen müsste man mit dem bord oder der soundkarte verbinden und schon würde über dvi Ton auf HDMI übertragen bez durch den Soundchip oder karte durchgeschleift. Ich hatte leider noch keine möglichkeit dies zu testen weiß aber das meine 8600GT diesen Anschluss hat und mein mb auch. Also so wie ich getestet habe informiere ich euch mfg Mcihi595


----------



## brindsley71 (3. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag zusammen.

Ich habe inzwischen bei den Versuchen mit der NVidia-Grafikkarte aufgegeben. Statt dessen habe ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte mit Ati-Chipsatz gekauft (Sapphire HD 4670 500MB PCIe HDMI DVI VGA). Damit funktioniert der Anschluß des Philips LCD TV an den HDMI-Anschluß problemlos - Bild und auch Ton.

Gruß, brindsley71


----------



## Michi595 (3. Februar 2009)

brindsley71 hat gesagt.:


> Guten Tag zusammen.
> 
> Ich habe inzwischen bei den Versuchen mit der NVidia-Grafikkarte aufgegeben. Statt dessen habe ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte mit Ati-Chipsatz gekauft (Sapphire HD 4670 500MB PCIe HDMI DVI VGA). Damit funktioniert der Anschluß des Philips LCD TV an den HDMI-Anschluß problemlos - Bild und auch Ton.
> 
> Gruß, brindsley71




Das ist schade das du dir n neue graka gekauft hast aber nun gut. 


So leute ich habe es so gemacht wie ich es euch als letztes geschildert habe und ich bin fast vom glauben abgefallen aber ey es hat geklappt ich bin über glücklich denn ich kann bei solchen immer nich schlafen vor lauter grübellei aber das hat ja jetzt ein ende also ich kann nur den typ geben die Anschlüsse der geräte wie in meinem letzten beitrag beschrieben zu kontrolieren und es zu versuchen bis denn.


----------

